# Introducing ... the great Gazoo!



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

We met this little guy at a local shelter yesterday. They said we could bring him home today. He goes back next next Sunday to be neutered and he currently has an upper respiratory infection that we're treating. He seems a little scared but has warmed up to us after we played a bit with the toy in the pics below. He's really a sweet little fella.

So without further ado, the world premier of The Great Gazoo...










Playing with his new favorite toy...









Hard to tell, but you can kinda see that he has one orange eye and one blue eye. That just makes him unique.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

He is beautiful....lovely stripes and lovely orange color!


----------



## MommyToMooMoo (Jul 21, 2011)

He's so cute! I love his eyes. I've always wanted a cat with two eye colors. It makes them unique!


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

He's gorgeous!  It will be fun to watch him grow up!


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

oh what a sweet beautiful kitten you must be sooo in love right now xxx hope his respiratory get's better real soon xx


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

He likes to play with the toy in the pics. I had him running and jumping around pretty good but I don't think he really trusts me yet. He seems to associate getting picked up with me giving him medicine, which unfortunately has been quite an experience. He's supposed to get drops in his eyes, which works about half the time. He's got some other medicine that I'm supposed to put a drop in each nostril twice a day, which is impossible. He squirms and fights so much that I don't know if I've even gotten a single drop where it's supposed to go. And then there's another one that I'm supposed to give him orally with a little syringe and ten minutes after I gave him that one this morning, he vomited it back up. Poor little guy probably thinks I'm trying to kill him.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

What a difference a good night's sleep can make. After I brought him his breakfast this morning, he came over to me and let me pet him and he started purring like crazy. It's the first time I've heard him purr since we brought him home on Sunday. Then he climbed up in my lap and dozed off. I guess he's decided that I'm ok despite the horrible medicines I keep forcing on him.


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh what a beautiful boy! I had to give my little orange boy meds for his URI a few months back and you're right, it was a challenge. I wish you luck and hope he gets better soon so you can enjoy him even more.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

He's very Very Cute!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Such a cute orange boy!!! You can see by my signature that I'm partial to them.  Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Wow! Never seen bi-colored eyes on a cats besides white ones! (or ones with a lot of white)


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

STOP TAKING MY PICTURE!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

He's gorgeous!

We went through a similar things with medicine when we brought Evie home- we thought she'd always associate us with medicines and being poked, but she did get over it!


----------



## Ms.Detective (May 16, 2012)

Aw them ears! I'v only seen one other orange cat with two different color eyes down at the shelter, defiantly not something you see everyday!


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

So I'm starting to think he's not as old as the shelter folks said he was. Their paperwork says he was born on 2/3/12. That would make him 4 months and 9 days old. Isn't it a bit unusual for a cat of that age (especially a male) to weigh 2.9 pounds? 

I've had this weird feeling since I saw the paperwork that he is more like 2 months old. I'm concerned because he has already had his first rabies shot, which I believe isn't supposed to be given to cats under 4 months. 

I also think his blue eye is turning orange. It looks more greenish today than it did yesterday. 

He also seems like he just recently learned to walk. He's somewhat awkward when he walks and kinda goes a little sideways sometimes.

I'm concerned that he was either very sick when he was younger or he's a lot younger than I was lead to believe. Are my concerns valid or is this all perfectly normal?


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Depending on his background story, he could be that small at that age.

We just rescued a couple of kittens who were barely 11 ounces at 8 weeks! With 24/7 care, they're getting a bit over 2 pounds now at 10 weeks. But they still seem really small for their age (I always heard it was a pound per month, until 10 months old that should even off at about 8-10 pounds)

Being sick at such a young age could also explain the clumsiness, because sick kittens just aren't very active. He may truly be learning coordination late, because he didn't use it too much before.

But he looks like he should turn out just fine  Especially with you as a parent now!


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks. I'm trying to exercise him by having him chase a toy around. I've had him running & jumping and he seems to be doing fine. 

Last night we let him out of the spare bedroom and let him roam the house. He was so good I let him stay out all night, which he spent in the bed curled up next to me. He really is a sweet little guy.


----------



## nicolee (Feb 1, 2011)

Adorable kitty!! And I LOVE the Flintstones reference (I am assuming that's where you got the name from).


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

nicolee said:


> Adorable kitty!! And I LOVE the Flintstones reference (I am assuming that's where you got the name from).


Yep, that's where the wife got it. She said ever since she was little she wanted a kitten named Gazoo.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

Took the little guy to the vet yesterday because I was running out of medicine and he was still sneezing and congested. Upon examination, she agreed with me that he is younger than I was lead to believe. She placed him at around 14 weeks. He's now just a tad over 3 pounds. He was running around and playing this morning like a kitten should, so maybe he's starting to kick this URI. 

Took this pic of him yesterday. He looks like such a little tough guy here, almost like he's saying "This is MY spot. Don't even think of sitting here."


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, I just LOVE him! Love those eyes and those stripes.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Haha he looks like he's trying to be such a thug!











.... I'm sorry.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

That's hilarious! :mrgreen:


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jacq said:


> Haha he looks like he's trying to be such a thug!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha!


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

If he didn't have those two white tipped right feet, he would be one of the rarest of the rare: odd eyed mackrel red tabby without white. The most rare is the classic odd eyed red tabby without white.

He is wonderful. Have a huge weakness for red tabbies.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Now,THERE'S an orange boy!


----------



## popace (Feb 22, 2012)

How gorgeous ! Two different coloured eyes, you should have named him Bowie:wink:


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

He's growing up...


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

We originally put off getting him neutered because the vet didn't want to do it while he was still dealing with the URI. Now that he's feeling better, he's been neutered and is up to date on all his shots. He seems to have kicked the URI for the most part, there's still an occasional sneeze and he still has one eye that waters a bit but the wheezing is gone and he's obviously feeling better. 

The vet said he's up to 5 pounds now! He loves his wet food (now that he can smell it). I've been giving him Wellness kitten, Blue Wilderness kitten, and Avoderm all-stages chicken chunks. Lately I've been cutting back on the Blue Buffalo Healthy Growth dry kitten food and giving an extra serving of wet food per day. 

He's a little ball of energy at times. He runs around like his tail is on fire. His favorite toy seems to be a ball of tinfoil. He'll chase it around for hours, and if I throw it he'll bring it back to me. 

He has his demon moments though. It seems he loves to get in the kitchen sink and I'm constantly chasing him down off the counters. At least now a simple, stern "Get Down!" is usually enough to get the point across. 

Other than a few moments of insanity, he's becoming a great little guy.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Gazoo sounds like he is doing quite well and is a happy normal cat. He may have that watery eye for a long time as it could be a stubborn viral infection he picked up with the URI. My all white neutered male, Max, has terrible allergies to pollen, dust, dander and some food additives. He gets bad hayfever in the spring and early fall and also invarably gets a URI which hangs on for at least a month. My vet has tried everything prophyllactic she can think of and short of taking him to a specialist for allergy shots, she doesn't feel there are any more things she can do for him. So twice a year we just grin and bear it. I even have special air cleaners and filters I run for just him in the fall and spring. Poor cat is completely white with pink ears and skin and I always joked he was my pink tomcat. When he was a kitten he laid in the direct sun on his back and actually got a sunburn on his belly. Poor kitten was miserable and actually allowed me to put iced washcloths on his sunburn. He has never laid that long in the sun since, thank goodness.

Max is not an albino. He has the most beautiful deep yellow eyes.


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

6 months old and about 6 lbs now.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

He is gorgeous! He looks quite a bit like my current foster kitty Rascal (except rascal has topaz eyes)


----------

